# Best printer type for decals.



## Steve54 (Feb 9, 2016)

My ink jet printer went to printer heaven so now to buy another. As of yet I have not printed any decals, I have just now learned that this can be done. What little I have read about printers used for this purpose. Makes me ask the question what am I looking for? Any and all thoughts will be appreciated.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 9, 2016)

I use stickers and cast them in polyester resin. Inkjet holds its color, laser always fades on contact, and then keeps fading. Not the answer you were asking for, but it's all I have.


----------



## Bikerdad (Feb 10, 2016)

Best place to get an answer to your question is from the people who do more decals than anybody.

Scale modelers.  Here is a link, the question is a frequent one over there.  Not sure if you'll find it in the Tools or the Decal sub forums, probably both.


----------



## larryc (Feb 10, 2016)

I use the Canon IP 2820. At one time the printers were so inexpensive that I was able to purchase two of them just to cannibalize them for the ink cartridges.


----------



## longbeard (Feb 10, 2016)

This is what I use for my labels and decals. Works great for me.





Harry


----------



## Crashmph (Feb 10, 2016)

larryc said:


> I use the Canon IP 2820. At one time the printers were so inexpensive that I was able to purchase two of them just to cannibalize them for the ink cartridges.



We had a sale at a local Office Depot where a printer was $19.99 no limit.  The ink cartridges were $70ish alone.  I bought three printers just for the ink, and resold the printers on eBay for $20 each with out ink. win-win for me.


----------

